
The Actual FCC Net Neutrality Repeal Document. TLDR: Read Pages 82-87 [pdf] - croatoan
https://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2017/db1122/DOC-347927A1.pdf
======
westurner
Here are some links to the relevant antitrust laws:

Sherman Antitrust Act (1890)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Antitrust_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Antitrust_Act)

Aspen Skiing Co. v. Aspen Highlands Skiing Corp. (1985)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspen_Skiing_Co._v._Aspen_High...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspen_Skiing_Co._v._Aspen_Highlands_Skiing_Corp).

Transparency in network management and paid prioritization practices and
agreements will be relevant.

"We find that antitrust law, in combination with the transparency rule we
adopt, is particularly well-suited to addressing any potential or actual
anticompetitive harms that may arise from paid prioritization arrangements."
(p.147)

If antitrust law is sufficient, as you've found, there would be no need for
Title II Common Carrier regulation in any industry.

We can call phone numbers provided by any company at the same rate because
phone companies are regulated as Title II Common Carriers. ISPs are also
common carriers.

"Public airlines, railroads, bus lines, taxicab companies, phone companies,
internet service providers,[3] cruise ships, motor carriers (i.e., canal
operating companies, trucking companies), and other freight companies
generally operate as common carriers."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_carrier](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_carrier)

